

Google + OK Go + Pilobolus = All is Not Lost - jnhasty
http://www.allisnotlo.st/

======
linhat
Couldn't get this to work in Chrome on OS X, suspect it has something todo
with some of my extension(s) blocking needed stuff.

In addition to an "Incognito Mode" (where you might still want some extensions
enabled) we really need a "No Extensions/No-(Popup)-Blocking mode" so
sometimes one can enjoy stuff like this while keeping sane during normal day
to day browsing.

EDIT: just watched after disabling all my extensions and restarting (yes, that
was necessary) Chrome, only to realize that i'd already seen it in 2011...

~~~
_______________
Linux/Chrome, doesn't work for me either.

------
sfx
For those who can't get it to work, here's a video showing what it is/how it
was made. Really cool stuff.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISL1GfXwr-o>

------
anon1385
Apparently it 'may not work correctly' in my browser. Why is the error message
an image rather than text?
<http://www.allisnotlo.st/static/img/top/txt_message_en.png> (I assume it's
because typography on the web still sucks)

User agent sniffing, pre-rendered images for text and browser specific sites.
This is not the open and modern web we were promised.

------
jtanderson
Wow. Great spectacle of creativity and browser manipulation ;)

Looks best in Chrome for OSX so it's not broken up by the Windows Aero
borders.

------
smcnally
"Please enjoy this content on your PC" and a static image is what I'm seeing
(chrome/ipad)

------
Executor
WTF! Thousands of popups start coming out of the screen. I never asked for
that...

------
milliams
Despite the website's protestations it worked just fine in Firefox.

~~~
shock
Worked great for me too. Firefox 20.0a2 on Ubuntu.

------
gojomo
The trick to get it to work in Chrome is to add 'plug-in' _and_ 'pop-up'
exceptions for host:

    
    
      [*.]allisnotlo.st
    

(Under Settings -> Advanced -> Content -> [plug-ins, pop-ups] -> Manage
Exceptions.)

